# Full Face Helmet Recommendations



## CarolinaBiker1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi All,

What would be a good, economical full face mountain bike helmet? I'm getting back into biking after having a major sinus surgery and think that a full face helmet would probably be a good idea considering. There don't seem to be very many good options in stores like Dick's Sporting Goods, etc. so I'll definitely be ordering online. Thanks.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*here...*

is but one: http://www.nextag.com/giro-full-face-helmets/shop-html

there are too many places to look on the internet. Jim


----------



## bentMywookie (Sep 21, 2006)

I have the grio remedy and I like it, 

Also have heard good things about the Bell Balistic.

And Chain Love has been selling the 661 comp full face for something like $45 ! just have to be patient (damn that site is addicting)


----------



## CDubz (Mar 25, 2008)

x2 on the remedy I have it and its great, good protection, doesn't fog me up too bad and is comfortable. i also had some buddies get the 661 off of chainlove and they seem to work fine although one friend says he has problems with his 661 fogging his goggles.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Giro Remedy.

I picked one up from sierra trading post with a coupon for about $80 shipped.


----------



## CarolinaBiker1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like the Giro Remedy is getting good reviews in general, and also good reviews on here. I'll start looking for the best deal I can! Thanks!


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a Remedy and love it. 

Also look at the Specialized deviant. Might be a little lighter and cooler. (and more expensive)


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

Another vote for the remedy. Sierra trading post has them for $90 then if you sign up for their deal flyer you will get a 20%off coupon which makes it $72.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

x6 on the remedy.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

remedy rocks! I also have a THE carbon and like it a lot too, it's a snugger to your face though, they've got the composite THE One on sale at Jenson for like 75% off, it's a great deal.


----------



## BikeMedic (Sep 30, 2008)

x8 on the remedy, just picked up one and i LOVE it!!!

Great Helmet!!!!!


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

I've always been tempted to try a Lacrosse helmet? Lightweight, mouth protection, well ventilated? See this one: http://www.lacrossemonkey.com/warrior-lacrosse-venom-helmet.html
Seems like a little modification of the face bars to free up the vision and you'd be good to go?


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Um....no*

the standards for brain protection simply don't come close to those of a bike helmet....bad idea.

bike helmet...
The Consumer Product Safety Commission bike helmet standard is required by law in the US. Some of the Snell Memorial Foundation standards are a bit more difficult to pass, but are not often used. ASTM continues to produce standards for other activities such as skating, skiing and downhill bicycle racing. Australia, Canada, Europe and others have bicycle helmet standards as well, and we discuss them below.

lacrosse helmet...
What are the NOCSAE Helmet Standards? 
They are voluntary performance standards that have been industry accepted and developed to reduce the risk of head injury. This is accomplished by establishing requirements including impact attenuation for football helmets/face guards, baseball/softball batting helmets, hockey helmets, baseballs and softballs, and lacrosse helmets/face guards. Various regulatory bodies for sports, including the NCAA NFSHSA, NFL and other governing bodies, have adopted these standards.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*Understood BUT.......*



JimC. said:


> the standards for brain protection simply don't come close to those of a bike helmet....bad idea.
> 
> bike helmet...
> The Consumer Product Safety Commission bike helmet standard is required by law in the US. Some of the Snell Memorial Foundation standards are a bit more difficult to pass, but are not often used. ASTM continues to produce standards for other activities such as skating, skiing and downhill bicycle racing. Australia, Canada, Europe and others have bicycle helmet standards as well, and we discuss them below.
> ...


OK, Bad idea BUT........why can't there be a bike helmet that incorporates the same type of facial protection that the Lacrosse helmet does? Plenty of ventilation like a bike helmet yet will keep your face off the rocks if you take a tumble? DH helmets are great for high speed DH applications but for XC/AM type riding, you don't want the equivalent of a motorcycle helmet on your head because they are too damn hot? I would even be happy to have a football kickers single bar to protect the teeth if nothing else?


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Because they tried that and*

those helmets failed. Try a search under Giro Switchblade (Hammerhead helmet with add on face guard of plastic). the face guard would break away under impact and cut the face to shreds or worse. discontinued about 5-6 years ago.








The Styrofoam simply cannot support the leverage of a face guard in a facial planting occurrence.

Jim


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*Good idea, bad material*



JimC. said:


> those helmets failed. Try a search under Giro Switchblade (Hammerhead helmet with add on face guard of plastic). the face guard would break away under impact and cut the face to shreds or worse. discontinued about 5-6 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the idea was sound for the Switchblade, but they used the wrong kind of plastic if it was turning into face shralping shrapnel! There are plenty of plastics that would be fine, I would think, to do the job properly? I suspect you would have to tie the face guard into some type of molded in frame? I've seen the MET Parachute and it looks perfect but is not imported into the US because of potential lawsuits.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

If you put yourself in a position where you could eat rocks get a remedy good venting and quick release chin strap.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

just note that the remedy runs about a half size bigger than you think it would. Where as I always wear a L in every other helmet the remedy I'm like like 80% of a large. 

It fits great... I'd like it to be a touch tighter but the M was too small. Either way I love the thing.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

PaMtnBkr said:


> I think the idea was sound for the Switchblade, but they used the wrong kind of plastic if it was turning into face shralping shrapnel! There are plenty of plastics that would be fine, I would think, to do the job properly? I suspect you would have to tie the face guard into some type of molded in frame? I've seen the MET Parachute and it looks perfect but is not imported into the US because of potential lawsuits.


They figured all that out, and then they made a new design. It's now called "Remedy".

Jim


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the Remedy for DH and it rocks. I bought the MET Parachute for my son (from Wiggle.co.uk) for XC after he broke several teeth on a skinny. The MET is a really, really solid helmet and I am tempted to get one myself for AM stuff like Moab or BC, but it is not appropriate for DH.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*May have to go that route!*



pinkheadedbug said:


> I have the Remedy for DH and it rocks. I bought the MET Parachute for my son (from Wiggle.co.uk) for XC after he broke several teeth on a skinny. The MET is a really, really solid helmet and I am tempted to get one myself for AM stuff like Moab or BC, but it is not appropriate for DH.


Sounds perfect, I may have to go that route too! I don't DH, but I like to rock crawl and stuff and the Remedy "seems" to be more of a DH helmet?


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

PaMtnBkr said:


> Sounds perfect, I may have to go that route too! I don't DH, but I like to rock crawl and stuff and the Remedy "seems" to be more of a DH helmet?


Yeah. The Remedy is really good but I've tried riding XC in it and it sucks. Partly because of the heat but partly because of the loss of vertical peripheral vision. If you are crawling rocks you really need that, it turns out.

The nice thing about the MET is that it disassembles. You can remove the chin guard and split it into two pieces so it will go in a back pack. So you only have to bust it out for a gnarly descent. I'll try to take some pictures to demonstrate.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

CarolinaBiker1 said:


> Looks like the Giro Remedy is getting good reviews in general, and also good reviews on here. I'll start looking for the best deal I can! Thanks!


*Don't buy a helmet, especially a full face, based purely on internet advice! * Different manufacturers design for different head shapes. If you get the wrong one, it'll be uncomfortable and you won't want to wear it.

I've tried the Remedy (it's what my LBS carries). Nice helmet, doesn't fit my head at all. I managed to find a good fit with the Specialised Deviant. What works for you could be different from what works for other posters to MTBR.


----------



## noeticnormy (Jun 1, 2009)

I have the cf remedy and I LOVE it. It is light and has 14 vents. It was very cool during the spring months but I've put it on the shelf for the Texas summer season. I can't wait until the the weather is back in the 60's and 70's so I can rock it again. It gives you supreme riding confidence.


----------



## trevorhy (Aug 19, 2008)

I ride with the 661 Evolution and love it. Mainly due to the fact it FITS my head. The biggest factor in selection a helmet. Try them on in store even if you order on line as it is all about the fit. Don't get hung up on brands, been there done that and regretted it.


----------

